# £1,000 no frills IVF - Daily Mail



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Thought this may be of interest.

First British women to have £1, 000 'no-frills' IVF: Budget procedure inspired by Alka-Seltzer to be available within weeks

Despite its low-tech approach, a pilot study showed the treatment to be at least as effective as the conventional equivalent, which costs up to £15,000.

Full Story:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2549095/First-British-women-1-000-no-frills-IVF-Budget-procedure-inspired-Alka-Seltzer-available-weeks.html

Lee x


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Wow this is interesting thanks


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

I've read this very interesting. How do we know if they bring it out though? X


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

How interesting


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, I was sent this article yesterday from a women I have never met. She works with my mum and mum asked her to text it to me. It's nice that she cares and is close to my mum, but it's also weird when you think about a stranger texting me about something so personal.

Anyway, I'm so confused now. I'm at the lister but think I'll get a second opinion from CREATE fertility to modified natural ivf.

X


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow I read this a while back I never thought they'd actually bring it out. Does this apply to anyone needing ivf? Will it be available in every clinic or certain ones? Very exiting!


----------

